# Respect to Digital Designs...



## subwoofery

Hi guyz, 
Wanted to share something I've found while browsing the web: 
DDX-1 Crossover - DDAudio.com | Digital Designs : Speakers Made in the USA 

I find it impressive... 

Let the comments flow... 

Kelvin 

PS: website is good too - love it when I click on the pics


----------



## sam3535

A 1/2 DIN, fixed slope, late 80's styled crossover? Am I missing something?


----------



## AAAAAAA

^you are not missing anything.
I think arc has something similar... the IDX.

But the "litterature" is worth a read with the usual DD humour.


----------



## benny

AAAAAAA said:


> ^you are not missing anything.
> I think arc has something similar... the IDX.
> 
> But the "litterature" is worth a read with the usual DD humour.


The IDX isn't 4 way


----------



## turbo5upra

looks pretty handy to me...


----------



## [email protected]

wonder what the going price is


----------



## ChrisB

I'd take the DD unit over the traditional Nakamichi EC-200 from the 80s if I wanted to go full 4 way active. Well, looks like I have the answer to my problem with regards to the lack of active decks out there!


----------



## dovogod

msrp on the x1 is $650 map is $520 i am a dd dealer so if you want one, I could order one and ship it to you. I could probably do it for about $450 plus shipping


----------



## onebadmonte

So it's a crossover and a line driver as well? Nice. Anyone concerned that it's only a two channel?


----------



## JayBee

I can see the value of this, but i'm not sure on the pricing.


----------



## subwoofery

JayBee said:


> I can see the value of this, but i'm not sure on the pricing.


Same view... I feel that $350 should be MAX for this  

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery

crap double bubble still happen...


----------



## [email protected]

I wrote them and asked how much it was, we will see if they get back to me


----------



## newtitan

never used one, but quick observations, 

1) single pair IN, what about individual side eq, TA

2) the old school amp like screw driver knobs in dash will look terrible 
imo

3) the indentions on the knobs should be more exact, far too much variance in the low pass settings-low band 400k to 14K imo...your basically tuning by ear as to where the crossover is

4) very nice op amps, id love to see the guts

5) should have mated the eq, TA all in one, and it would be a nice product,
by itself in that form, its far too expensive imo

6) the lowband and mid band ranges should be equal in case you wanted to use passives for a 5.1 setup of something, or whatever

7) who is carrying a small screwdriver down the road tuning the subwoofer gain lol? the sub bass in songs always varies, it needs a knob imo

8) if you are going to add high end op amps, high pcb tolerancs, gold plated chasis mounted rca's, charge a high price etc, the sub channel should be full range, or split mono, for rear fill, or 5.1 setups


my two pennies


----------



## thehatedguy

If you are transhipping, I can fix that being a dealer for DD problem for you.



dovogod said:


> msrp on the x1 is $650 map is $520 i am a dd dealer so if you want one, I could order one and ship it to you. I could probably do it for about $450 plus shipping


----------



## TREETOP

thehatedguy said:


> If you are transhipping, I can fix that being a dealer for DD problem for you.


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected]

I didnt even pay $650 for my h701, isnt a bit one just alittle more, closer to a grand? At that price I would be surprised if they sold 10 of them


----------



## bassfromspace

thehatedguy said:


> If you are transhipping, I can fix that being a dealer for DD problem for you.


Snitch.


----------



## Horsemanwill

transshipping ftw


NOT!


----------



## thehatedguy

:rolls eyes:

Don't you have something constructive to do, something like sticking your dick in a blender?



bassfromspace said:


> Snitch.


----------



## Horsemanwill

ouch


----------



## 00poop6x

If you still need one, I'm sure there's a dealer here somewhere in Houston that would transship


----------



## OnYrMrk

dovogod said:


> msrp on the x1 is $650 map is $520 i am a dd dealer so if you want one, I could order one and ship it to you. I could probably do it for about $450 plus shipping


WOW, really? $450 is a great price....hmm...

Tell me more about this processor. I understand it is an analog 4way crossover with Burr Brown innards. It doesn't have T/A from what I can see, and how would it being analog. But that is just no problem for me.

I will pm you and get your information. I am definately interested.


----------



## thehatedguy

Burr Brown doesn't necessarily mean high end or good. You can get BB TL074s...


----------



## ErinH

Really, guys? Not to be rude, but why are we getting excited over a $500 crossover?
Even at a rock bottom price of $450 from the above, it’s a crossover box with fixed slopes for an insane price.

Compare it to an h701 which is a 4-way crossover as the above is but also has equalizer, time correction and variable slopes (and then some) and the DD piece seems like a waste of money.
At it’s price point, it’s just below the going rate of the bitone. 

I don’t get the appeal. Am I missing something?


----------



## sam3535

bikinpunk said:


> Really, guys? Not to be rude, but why are we getting excited over a $500 crossover?.....
> I don’t get the appearl. Am I missing something?


I'm with you, see my post.


----------



## thehatedguy

The positive side is someone is seeing a market for higher than standard performance car audio.

Basic XO doesn't do anything for me either, but nice to see someone coming to market with such stuff.


----------



## dannyboyy14

i like it, but the fact that you can't change the slopes is a downer for me.


----------



## chad

You are not going ot find many analog crossovers where a slope change is possible.... just think about the switching involves and the chances of switch failure, it would be a nightmare.

Active Filters


----------



## dovogod

Yeah Digital designs frowns upon anyone listing their pricing, so my bad. Oh well. Personally to me It seems really expensive for what it is.


----------



## Lanson

LMAO, DD "EU" sells right on their website, 

Digital Designs Europe-Products

429 pounds!

Equates to ~$649 currently


For shame.


----------



## Horsemanwill

dovogod said:


> Yeah Digital designs frowns upon anyone listing their pricing, so my bad. Oh well. Personally to me It seems really expensive for what it is.


is it listing their pricing or trying to sell it online?


----------



## chad

Horsemanwill said:


> is it listing their pricing or trying to sell it online?


----------



## OnYrMrk

dovogod said:


> Yeah Digital designs frowns upon anyone listing their pricing, so my bad. Oh well. Personally to me It seems really expensive for what it is.


Hate to say it buddy, but you should really have listened to your boss. You never know who you are talking to on the internet.

DD called your company, and still you tried to sell me the product below MAP.

Just so you know, I rep for them. And posting MSRP, MAP and cost on the internet is strike 1, offering to transship is strike 2, offering to sell below MAP is strike 3 (whether I am in your store or not).

I just hope that DD isn't a big fan of Baseball rules...

The proverbial "Ball" is in your court now.

Joe Wallis
Contract Rep
Digital Designs


----------



## Horsemanwill

ouch


----------



## OnYrMrk

fourthmeal said:


> LMAO, DD "EU" sells right on their website,
> 
> Digital Designs Europe-Products
> 
> 429 pounds!
> 
> Equates to ~$649 currently
> 
> 
> For shame.


DD Europe is a totally different outfit than DD America.

They cannot transship to the US.


----------



## Lanson

I could never rep for a company that does this. I swear its Critical Mass all over again.


----------



## Horsemanwill

wat he do?


----------



## OnYrMrk

fourthmeal said:


> I could never rep for a company that does this. I swear its Critical Mass all over again.


I acted on this statement and reported this guy. He is not the first and if history repeats itself, most likely won't be the last.


You Cannot Buy DD on the internet in the US Period. 
_Disclaimer_: My views and responses does not necessarily represent the views and responses of Digital Designs. I am merely a Rep looking out for my dealers well being.


----------



## Lanson

OnYrMrk said:


> I acted on this statement and reported this guy. He is not the first and if history repeats itself, most likely won't be the last.
> 
> 
> You Cannot Buy DD on the internet in the US Period.
> _Disclaimer_: My views and responses does not necessarily represent the views and responses of Digital Designs. I am merely a Rep looking out for my dealers well being.


Oh I don't care about all that. You do what you gotta do. But everyone on here who sees how this works will then know exactly where to take their money. 

This business method will cripple or destroy car audio as we know it, that's only my opinion but I'm free to share it.

You snitched, you did your thing. Not sure why you posted it all here (threat?, example to others?), but it certainly says a lot.


----------



## Horsemanwill

fourthmeal said:


> *This business method will cripple or destroy car audio as we know it, that's only my opinion but I'm free to share it.*
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> wrong, it will help the brick and mortor stores. where the business is more important. where the ppl are trying to make a living and trying to support the industry. not just make a quick buck, like the internet sellers who transship and sell way below pricing. it's called the race to zero.
> 
> retailer A buys a widget from a manufacturer, retailer A gets XX% off if he purchases a quantity. Retailer A in turn sells the discounted widget to retailer B in another town who is not authorized to sell it and sells it to internet whore A. Retailer B only wants the widget because “customers com in an ask for it” and Retailer C in the same town has the widget and Internet whore A just wants to “give people the hook up”. Now here is where the race to zero comes in.
> 
> Internet whore lists the widget for 10% over his cost on his web site. Since he is not authorized to sell the widget, he cannot offer a warranty. Retailer B and Retailer C both list the price at 10% under retail. Now the consumer, goes to Retailer B and gets info and pricing, then proceeds to retailer C for the same. The consumer no plays the game “how low can you go” between both stores. B lowers price, C lowers price, then B, then C, and so on, thus driving the “retail value” for the widget down. This reduction in “perceived value” become the new “ceiling” so to speak. Now the retailers (A, B & C) must either: 1. Push the manufacturer for a lower price. Or 2. Drop the line as it’s no longer profitable.
> 
> Option #1. Simply leads to the manufacturer reducing the quality of a product or cutting “support” in some way to lower operating costs in maintain operational margins
> 
> Option #2. Manufacturer must further expand its distribution to maintain operational margin to keep doors open.
> 
> Now let’s look at this when the internet is added into the mix: the consumer wants to do due diligence and check the internet. The consumer see’s the widget for WAY less than either retailer. Again the “how low will you go” game begins… I saw it on the internet for $XX.XX. Will you match that price? The retailer can make the sale at no margin or lose the deal. Either way they fall back into the above two options. Do you really think that a woofer cost 9.00 to build? Do you really thing manufacturers are making 200-300% back on their money? Most materials that are used to manufacture amplifiers and speakers at subject to price fluctuations. Copper, Aluminum, Steel, etc are all subject to price changes in the commodities market.
> 
> Why do you think “sub-spec” wiring cable about? Duh, saving cost!
> 
> I think that if a consumer visits a retail store and asks for an internet price match, they should receive the same deal the internet provides EXACTLY! The consumer will receive NO WARRANTY. The consumer MUST sent the unit in to the manufacturer and wait for the manufacturer to repair it AND pay for the repair. If the unit needs to be installed or removed for any reason then the consumer SHOULD pay for that service.
> 
> One of the things about dealing with a reputable retailer is you pay for certain luxuries like warranty, customer service, and R&R service. These things ARE NOT FREE! If you don’t care about that stuff buy internet and grey market. When other companies turn to crap like Sound Stream, PPI, Orion, Lanzar and a ton of other companies, just remember. You got something cheap! You get what you pay for!


----------



## chad

OnYrMrk said:


> Hate to say it buddy, but you should really have listened to your boss. You never know who you are talking to on the internet.
> 
> DD called your company, and still you tried to sell me the product below MAP.
> 
> Just so you know, I rep for them. And posting MSRP, MAP and cost on the internet is strike 1, offering to transship is strike 2, offering to sell below MAP is strike 3 (whether I am in your store or not).
> 
> I just hope that DD isn't a big fan of Baseball rules...
> 
> The proverbial "Ball" is in your court now.
> 
> Joe Wallis
> Contract Rep
> Digital Designs


So Let's say I'm a DD dealer, the Internet knows this. Someone mentions a product and I say (because they are outside my territory):

"the retail price of the device is $XXX.XX, here is link to DD's dealer locator (gives link) find your local dealer, I'm sure that they will work on pricing with you"

Would there be a strike there because I mentioned retail price?


----------



## Lanson

Horsemanwill said:


> fourthmeal said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This business method will cripple or destroy car audio as we know it, that's only my opinion but I'm free to share it.*
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> wrong, it will help the brick and mortor stores. where the business is more important. where the ppl are trying to make a living and trying to support the industry. not just make a quick buck, like the internet sellers who transship and sell way below pricing. it's called the race to zero.
> 
> retailer A buys a widget from a manufacturer, retailer A gets XX% off if he purchases a quantity. Retailer A in turn sells the discounted widget to retailer B in another town who is not authorized to sell it and sells it to internet whore A. Retailer B only wants the widget because “customers com in an ask for it” and Retailer C in the same town has the widget and Internet whore A just wants to “give people the hook up”. Now here is where the race to zero comes in.
> 
> Internet whore lists the widget for 10% over his cost on his web site. Since he is not authorized to sell the widget, he cannot offer a warranty. Retailer B and Retailer C both list the price at 10% under retail. Now the consumer, goes to Retailer B and gets info and pricing, then proceeds to retailer C for the same. The consumer no plays the game “how low can you go” between both stores. B lowers price, C lowers price, then B, then C, and so on, thus driving the “retail value” for the widget down. This reduction in “perceived value” become the new “ceiling” so to speak. Now the retailers (A, B & C) must either: 1. Push the manufacturer for a lower price. Or 2. Drop the line as it’s no longer profitable.
> 
> Option #1. Simply leads to the manufacturer reducing the quality of a product or cutting “support” in some way to lower operating costs in maintain operational margins
> 
> Option #2. Manufacturer must further expand its distribution to maintain operational margin to keep doors open.
> 
> Now let’s look at this when the internet is added into the mix: the consumer wants to do due diligence and check the internet. The consumer see’s the widget for WAY less than either retailer. Again the “how low will you go” game begins… I saw it on the internet for $XX.XX. Will you match that price? The retailer can make the sale at no margin or lose the deal. Either way they fall back into the above two options. Do you really think that a woofer cost 9.00 to build? Do you really thing manufacturers are making 200-300% back on their money? Most materials that are used to manufacture amplifiers and speakers at subject to price fluctuations. Copper, Aluminum, Steel, etc are all subject to price changes in the commodities market.
> 
> Why do you think “sub-spec” wiring cable about? Duh, saving cost!
> 
> I think that if a consumer visits a retail store and asks for an internet price match, they should receive the same deal the internet provides EXACTLY! The consumer will receive NO WARRANTY. The consumer MUST sent the unit in to the manufacturer and wait for the manufacturer to repair it AND pay for the repair. If the unit needs to be installed or removed for any reason then the consumer SHOULD pay for that service.
> 
> One of the things about dealing with a reputable retailer is you pay for certain luxuries like warranty, customer service, and R&R service. These things ARE NOT FREE! If you don’t care about that stuff buy internet and grey market. When other companies turn to crap like Sound Stream, PPI, Orion, Lanzar and a ton of other companies, just remember. You got something cheap! You get what you pay for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... No.
> 
> Unit purchased on internet + squaretrade warranty = unconditional replacement (within reason) > still far, far less than a B&M store.
> 
> Be mindful that I used to A: Work for a time at CC, and Ultimate Electronics, and B: used to own my own shop.
> 
> You either change with your market (See ARC Audio selling goods right online in their own site?!), or you die. OR,...you try to irk out a usable sustainable profit by muscling around your would-be sellers into following your rules.
Click to expand...


----------



## Horsemanwill

ya arc audio sellin on their OWN site with their OWN prices. HUGE difference from some guy working at a shop then sellin it on the side, in a way, stealing profit from his boss and stealing profit from an AUTHORIZED dealer in the area of the person the transshipper is sellin too.


----------



## Lanson

Horsemanwill said:


> ya arc audio sellin on their OWN site with their OWN prices. HUGE difference from some guy working at a shop then sellin it on the side, in a way, stealing profit from his boss and stealing profit from an AUTHORIZED dealer in the area of the person the transshipper is sellin too.



Yeah I agree, that's why I'm not mad at that part. In fact, I'm not mad at all. Just sharing what I think needs to happen to stay successful in the market.


----------



## Horsemanwill

so then why do u say no to what i posted? you need to reread exactly what i posted. and think about what you said no to and what you just agreed to;


----------



## 12vTools

Noone needs car audio shops any more.
Noone needs to see or hear or touch product just look at a picture and hope for the best


I liked going to shops and checking out gear in the old days.
sucks that those greedy bastards wanted to make money off of me and support their stores, the industry and their families.


----------



## Horsemanwill

:surprised:


----------



## Lanson

Horsemanwill said:


> so then why do u say no to what i posted? you need to reread exactly what i posted. and think about what you said no to and what you just agreed to;



It was this:


_I think that if a consumer visits a retail store and asks for an internet price match, they should receive the same deal the internet provides EXACTLY! The consumer will receive NO WARRANTY. The consumer MUST sent the unit in to the manufacturer and wait for the manufacturer to repair it AND pay for the repair. If the unit needs to be installed or removed for any reason then the consumer SHOULD pay for that service_



And companies like Squaretrade have made that obsolete.


----------



## 12vTools

i wonder how that works with Memphis or DD which forbid internet sales
who would sQUARETRADE get a new product from?


just seems like a way to destroy our industry by deleting professionals from the marketplace

Just like walmart crushes more talented smaller service oriented stores with their low low rollbacks and such.
The ever idiotic american consumer trades all the benefits for a price savings and then wonders why their products are ****ty ... service is non existant and brand choice is narrowed.


Good luck the eshoppers will eventually get what they want. I wonder if they still will want it then..


----------



## Lanson

g0a said:


> i wonder how that works with Memphis or DD which forbid internet sales
> who would sQUARETRADE get a new product from?
> 
> 
> just seems like a way to destroy our industry by deleting professionals from the marketplace
> 
> Just like walmart crushes more talented smaller service oriented stores with their low low rollbacks and such.
> The ever idiotic american consumer trades all the benefits for a price savings and then wonders why their products are ****ty ... service is non existant and brand choice is narrowed.
> 
> 
> Good luck the eshoppers will eventually get what they want. I wonder if they still will want it then..


I'm not saying that's the way it should be, its just the way it is. Its a capitalistic world, and you have to either lead, follow, or get the hell out of the business. OR, carve a niche.


----------



## bassfromspace

g0a said:


> i wonder how that works with Memphis or DD which forbid internet sales
> who would sQUARETRADE get a new product from?
> 
> 
> just seems like a way to destroy our industry by deleting professionals from the marketplace
> 
> Just like walmart crushes more talented smaller service oriented stores with their low low rollbacks and such.
> The ever idiotic american consumer trades all the benefits for a price savings and then wonders why their products are ****ty ... service is non existant and brand choice is narrowed.
> 
> 
> Good luck the eshoppers will eventually get what they want. I wonder if they still will want it then..


I'd argue that customer service has improved since consumers are able to leverage their buying power to get better service.

Other than that, youre regurgitating the same points that have yet to stem the flow of product to the internet.

Good luck!


----------



## Lanson

Its true that customer service has improved _for the shops still open and operating_, which I would probably agree was due to the internet being a competitive advantage. But places like Crutch provide a level of service matching most shops, albeit there's some shipping costs added (but tax removed in most cases.)

Thing is, this is exactly the same discussion people have between B&M computer facilities and Newegg. I am a Newegg loyal, btw. All products sold are sold dirt-cheap, no tax, shipped to me in 1 day tops, and are fully warranted. Why? Because the computer market realized before the car audio market that they need to evolve or die. DD, or anybody else for that matter would do well to pay heed.


----------



## bassfromspace

fourthmeal said:


> Its true that customer service has improved _for the shops still open and operating_, which I would probably agree was due to the internet being a competitive advantage. But places like Crutch provide a level of service matching most shops, albeit there's some shipping costs added (but tax removed in most cases.)
> 
> Thing is, this is exactly the same discussion people have between B&M computer facilities and Newegg. I am a Newegg loyal, btw. All products sold are sold dirt-cheap, no tax, shipped to me in 1 day tops, and are fully warranted. Why? Because the computer market realized before the car audio market that they need to evolve or die. DD, or anybody else for that matter would do well to pay heed.


Its easier to badger the very customers you hope to sell too, rather than truly understand their needs.


----------



## thehatedguy

I hope you don't think that people posting on these forums are really shopping- purchasing product and labor at a B&M store.



bassfromspace said:


> Its easier to badger the very customers you hope to sell too, rather than truly understand their needs.


----------



## bassfromspace

thehatedguy said:


> I hope you don't think that people posting on these forums are really shopping- purchasing product and labor at a B&M store.


I don't. 

It's not out of a lack of desire for good B&M's, but a lack of good B&M's.

And I live in Dallas/Ft. Worth.


----------



## thehatedguy

I understand that...especially being in the industry.


----------



## ChrisB

bassfromspace said:


> I don't.
> 
> It's not out of a lack of desire for good B&M's, but a lack of good B&M's.
> 
> And I live in Dallas/Ft. Worth.


Sadly you live in a larger area than I do. You should really see what the B&M shops in Lafayette, Louisiana have to offer. It is pretty sorry here.


----------



## bassfromspace

ChrisB said:


> Sadly you live in a larger area than I do. You should really see what the B&M shops in Lafayette, Louisiana have to offer. It is pretty sorry here.


I can about imagine.

The metro population is about 6 million people and I don't think I could name 10 audio stores here, let alone quality stores.


----------



## Christian Steel

OnYrMrk said:


> Hate to say it buddy, but you should really have listened to your boss. You never know who you are talking to on the internet.
> 
> DD called your company, and still you tried to sell me the product below MAP.
> 
> Just so you know, I rep for them. And posting MSRP, MAP and cost on the internet is strike 1, offering to transship is strike 2, offering to sell below MAP is strike 3 (whether I am in your store or not).
> 
> I just hope that DD isn't a big fan of Baseball rules...
> 
> The proverbial "Ball" is in your court now.
> 
> Joe Wallis
> Contract Rep
> Digital Designs


Wow so what your saying is your a tool. And for the record I sell DD and Ive competed with there product. As a rep you should be telling people here the truth. The truth is DD is a waste of time and money. They WILL NOT warranty ANYTHING! Every customer who has purchased their product has had issues and DD refused to repair under warrenty. Ive personally blown 2 Z2s, 2 Z1a's, 2 pairs of components, 9518s and so on. The other thing that sucks is when you buy one of their comp amps for $3500 and blow ( and you will ) they cant even fix it. They will tell you to send it to US Amps or DBR. I am the USACI region 4 points champ and competitor of the year and know what Im doing and how to build a car. There are much better companies out there with great products and a much better customer service without paying an arm and a leg. Do the research and see for yourself.


----------



## Lanson

Christian Steel said:


> Wow so what your saying is your a tool. And for the record I sell DD and Ive competed with there product. As a rep you should be telling people here the truth. The truth is DD is a waste of time and money. They WILL NOT warranty ANYTHING! Every customer who has purchased their product has had issues and DD refused to repair under warrenty. Ive personally blown 2 Z2s, 2 Z1a's, 2 pairs of components, 9518s and so on. The other thing that sucks is when you buy one of their comp amps for $3500 and blow ( and you will ) they cant even fix it. They will tell you to send it to US Amps or DBR. I am the USACI region 4 points champ and competitor of the year and know what Im doing and how to build a car. There are much better companies out there with great products and a much better customer service without paying an arm and a leg. Do the research and see for yourself.



Excellent first post.


----------

